

Walmart ups pay well above minimum wage - bluedino
http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/19/news/companies/walmart-wages/index.html

======
raincom
500,000 x $1.20 x 40 x 52 = $1.2 B per year in post-tax wages. This goes
directly to the economy. That is good in a way.

The only downside in the states is that most of the income of service sector
employees go for the rent; in that sense, most of this goes to landlords, etc.
Rentier capitalism (extratcing rents) is the major driver of how the rich
makes money in the states.

~~~
meesterdude
I'm not sure the landlords will get anymore than they already do; that's a
fixed cost.

Also, some portion of this will come right back to them, as it means employees
have more money to buy their goods with.

I would not be surprised if they did this from pressure on their terms for
fear of being forced into it. Or maybe they all of a sudden started caring
about their workers.

Still, I hope it helps them.

~~~
geogra4
>Also, some portion of this will come right back to them, as it means
employees have more money to buy their goods with.

I wonder if Fordism is coming back into style?

~~~
t_7u_ol8
Doubtful. Wal-Mart would have no problem finding customers regardless of the
purchasing power of its employees.

This is just an attempt to counter bad PR by paying their employees only
slightly more than as little as possible. It's still a terrible wage.

~~~
geogra4
Don't disagree with you there.

